# Proper depth for 3 frame deep and other oddities. Advice welcome!



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm designing an OH and would like to know the proper depth for 3 frames deep. It can only be 3 frames high where I'm putting it so I want to go 3 deep because I've had trouble running OHs with few frames for any length of time. My calculations right now tell me 1 7/8 + 1 1/2 + 1 1/2 to get proper bee space if a single is supposed to be 1 7/8. That's 4 7/8 total between the glass. If it's 1 3/4, that would be 1 3/4 + 1 3/8 + 1 3/8 for a total of 4 1/2.
I have this crazy idea to attach it directly to a large window with silicone, using the glass as structural stability with an insulated door on the back. Generally very light weight. On one hand i think silicone couldn't hold the 80lbs potential but then, on the other hand I've tried pulling things off of surfaces that are properly secured and i think it could work.
i'll need some provision for feeding but the remainder of the the thing is so simple when you take away the "indoor" nature of the construction. I have a window picked out (right next to my desk where I'm typing this post). Outside, it's at a great height to work, too! I'll just put an insulated door together. Maybe hinged, maybe just clipped on. I have some 3/4 sheets of styro that I could sandwich. I think i can even tilt the window in to lay the hive onto the glass to set the silicone well.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

If it were me I'd go with 4 and a quarter. The ears on the end bars set your spacing up. So with only an 1/8" to spare it will ensure you can close it back up. You might even go to 4 and 3/8" if your too scared to do a quarter. You might have to make sure the bars stay clean of propolis with the 1/4" dimension. 

Imo, you want it as tight as possible or you will end up getting the burr comb on the glass.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe you're right. I work an OH down the road that has the frames set back just a little too far and the burr comb is always an issue. My contact there likes it so I haven't made any adjustments. I like your suggestion! Worst case, I push them to the glass and get the burr comb on the back wall/door.


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

We've been using 1 3/8" each frame plus 3/16"on both sides to the Glass, we've used it for years for the ideal distance Glass to glass.
So in your case with 3 frames the distance would be 3/16 X2 plus 1 3/8 X3 =4 1/2"









Mark
Bonterra Bees


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I would leave 3/8" at the top. Each frame is 9 1/8" with 3/8" between those and 3/4" at the bottom. Basically that's 29.25" inside top to bottom.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, mark and Michael!


----------

